# Best border into US



## dejamour (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi y'all,

I'm driving north from Guadalajara going towards Houston. I was wondering which is the most hassle free route to and through the border. Nuevo Progresso? Los Indios? Columbia? And what about the route getting to them? Avoid Monterrey? I want to stay somewhere within a couple of hours from whatever border I cross so I can go through at a reasonable hour in the morning. Any suggestions?

I'm driving a trusty 2001 Jeep Cherokee with US plates... any car-jacking problems with this sort of car nowadays? 

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We always preferred the route through Ciudad Victoria, where we used the Hotel Sierra Gorda in Centro, then on toward Reynosa on 101 and 97. You can then cross at the new Pharr International bridge immediately east of Reynosa, or take 2 on to Nuevo Progresso, where we alwys stopped to eat.
Either way; enjoy your trip.


----------



## dejamour (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks RVGRINGO. Does the Hotel Sierra Gorda have safe parking? I'll have some stuff in the back of my car. 

So any problems going through San Luis Potosi? Everything calmed down around there nowadays?

I am not one to be afraid usually. Just asking for current info so that I travel wisely, that's all. So thanks for any and all info!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, Hotel Sierra Gorda has a secure, guarded parking lot at the back door, so when you find the hotel on the main square, go around the block on the one-way streets to get to the entrance to the parking lot. Enter through the back door and you will find the lobby. It is an older hotel, but has a restaurant for dinner, or you can walk to another hotel across the square, or six blocks left out the front door to a VIPs or, closer for breakfast, near the next corner and to the left; open at 7AM, I think. Great coffee and breakfasts for an early start, if desired.
We have never had any problems traveling anywhere, and have also stayed in San Luis Potosi, at the Hotel Caledonia, in Centro, which also has secure parking across the street, allowing one to walk about centro and explore that interesting town, with Sunday evening concerts in the plaza, for example. Either town is a nice, relaxed stop along the way to McAllen or points eastward and northward. By the way; if you find yourself making the border in one day, without stopping, you can find motels on 83 in Weslaco. If you go further north, there is not much until Victoria, TX.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just be careful when around C. Victoria as there is a lot of fighting going on in that region within the past month. It is on all the Mexico news that I read or see on TV. C. Victoria at one time was a really nice place but apparently it is right in the middle of territorial fights among the narcotraficantes as you always see it on the news.


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

So what concerns do you have with getting through the border? I can understand you needing to have some degree of caution with driving around in Mexico with your tags and Jeep...but coming back into your home Nation, what exactly are you concerned with?


----------



## dejamour (Jul 9, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> C. Victoria at one time was a really nice place but apparently it is right in the middle of territorial fights among the narcotraficantes as you always see it on the news.


Whoah! I haven't been staying up with the news. C. Victoria was a stop over possibility. I'll have to check into that a bit more.




Rudolfo said:


> So what concerns do you have with getting through the border? I can understand you needing to have some degree of caution with driving around in Mexico with your tags and Jeep...but coming back into your home Nation, what exactly are you concerned with?


It's all those drugs I have in my car 

No, I have a few minor concerns. 

A friend of mine just went through Nuevo Laredo going to the US a week ago and she and her friends (2 American men) in the car were strip searched and detained for over 6 hours. *yikes!!!* Now they are not druggies nor do they look like druggies.

But neither am I a druggie, in fact, I don't drink, smoke or even eat meat! 

I may be traveling with my Mexican girlfriend and even though her Visa is all in order, we don't want any problems getting her into the US.

And I came into Mexico 4 years ago through Nogales with my car that had AZ plates. Both the front and back ones got stolen in Bucerias and I have replaced them with SD plates... all this is legal, but may raise a few eyebrows at a different crossing than the original one. I don't want to have to drive all the way up through Nogales as I am headed to the East coast.

My TIP is fine because my No Inmigrante (FM3) is current and valid. 

Just looking to have a safe and smooth crossing that is on the most direct route to the East coast, that's all.

Oh, and my Mexican insurance will be expired, but I will have US insurance as soon as I cross over. Is that a problem? Do they check for that?


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just glad to know you don't eat meat....pffffew I'm relieved. 

:|


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your plates are of no interest at the border, and there is no need to go out where you came in. Rnjoy your trip.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Some states in Mexico require insurance proof, and if you are involved in an accident the persons involved go to jail until the matter is sorted out, unless they have insurance. In that case the insurance agent goes to the scene and verifies the coverage and information so you will not be arrested. 

It is totally up to you if you desire to risk it or not. The cost is minimal for the coverage, compared to the cost if you do have an accident.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Holy Cow! Driving without Mexican insurance in Mexico is a perverted wish to spend an extended time in a Mexican prison; until all your worldly resources are used up. I suggest you get insured NOW.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_....Oh, and my Mexican insurance will be expired, but I will have US insurance as soon as I cross over. Is that a problem? Do they check for that?[/QUOTE]_


I must be misunderstanding what you are saying. As I interpret your written comment, you will be driving in Mexico with expired insurance? For those of you unfamiliar with Mexico, do not ever drive in this country with expired auto insurance
even for a mini-second. In the U.S., insurance is important but here it is critical. 

If you have an accident and have no insurance especially without legal representation as a part of the policy, you could lose your car and all of your belongiings in the car and end up cooling your heals in a local lockup indefintely until and unless you pay huge bribes to local cops and other authorities and even then you may remain locked up with no legal representation. Don´t fool around with this - this is a serious matter in Mexico.

I remember when we first moved to Lake Chapala back in 2001 and a local guy picked up some guests at the Guadalajara Airport and was driving home over the Guadalajara-Colima Highway when a speeding truck careened into his car causng serious injury to his wife. The truck driver fled - as is typical here - and later his wife died in the hospital as he cooled his heals in jail because he did not have insurance covering legal representation. Take insurance here very seriously.


----------



## dejamour (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome, everyone... thanks for your replies! I really appreciate this little community )


----------



## dejamour (Jul 9, 2013)

Any suggestions for a two-week-long mexican insurance policy? I'm in Puerto Vallarta right now.


----------

